
Valley’s most successful people are preparing for the end of civilization - cryptozeus
https://qz.com/892543/apocalypse-insurance-reddits-ceo-venture-capitalists-and-others-in-silicon-valley-are-preparing-for-the-end-of-civilization/
======
wallace_f
Well the ingredients are basically there already.

What happens when people spend and borrow for a life they can't afford? Credit
card debt, a second mortgage, a new car. Borrow, borrow, borrow. Eventually it
comes crashing down and a massive correction takes place that is painful.

So we've basically been doing that. The last financial collapse was partly a
correction that was needed, but was forbidden to let happen by virtually
unlimited borrowing, near-zero interest rates, and 16 trillion in secret loans
by the Federal Reserve. Sanders called it 'socialism for the rich,' while
everyone else had to endure the pain.

Combined that with the escalations in the war with Russia over Syria, the
discovery the US is funding jihadist terrorists, power returning to the people
through hacktivism, the Nobel Peace Prize winner dropping 100,000 bombs
throughout 7 different countries over the last 8 years, decreased liberties,
increase police state abuses, never-ending unchecked constitutional abuses,
dangerous identity politics coupled with undemocratic forces increasing
diversity and immigration, and the rise of China and its actualization as a
world power... Get ready.

~~~
cryptozeus
Agree with everything you just said but this has been happening for years.
Aren't we in the safest time of the history?

